
Green Energy Projects Across Scotland to Get £10M Funding Boost - NeonTiger1992
https://digit.fyi/green-energy-projects-across-scotland-to-get-10m-funding-boost/
======
waldorf58
A lot of electric bike schemes included in this. Hardly a high-impact result
from this investment.

